# Halloween Pumpkin



## chefcomesback (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first attempt carving a halloween pumpkin , please post your pumpkin pictures too


----------



## tripleq (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol! I like it. A little inspiration from Tim Burton maybe? I'd post one but I haven't carved one in years.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 26, 2013)

The fact that this is your first carved pumpkin ever makes my heart go out to your childhood.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 26, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> The fact that this is your first carved pumpkin ever makes my heart go out to your childhood.


It wasn't that bad, I just did not grow up in USA 
Yes ,there is some Tim Burton influence


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 26, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> It wasn't that bad, I just did not grow up in USA
> Yes ,there is some Tim Burton influence



ChefComesBack, I was hoping something of that nature. :knife:


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 26, 2013)

I should have said my parents kept me in dungeon :bigeek:


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 26, 2013)

Just don't celebrate your great looking pumpkin too much, or you'll end up like this:




(no, I didn't carve it.)


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 27, 2013)

Last year


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## mkriggen (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, like anybodys going to follow that :lol2: Great work theory, is it all yours?

Be well,
Mikey


----------

